# Misting Windows on older Hymers



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 4, 2010)

I contacted Dometic (Seitz) who passed me onto Leisure Spares Ltd

Received this reply this morning

Hello John,

sorry all part for Birkholz windows are no longer available, only place you would get spares would be from caravan breakers I am afraid.

regards

Kevin Wells
Leisure Spares Ltd
Wetherby Road
Boroughbridge
North Yorkshire
YO51 9UY
Tel:- 01423 321108
Fax:- 01423 321104
e-mail:- sales@leisurespares.co.uk

So it would appear that Hymer Motorhomes fitted with Birkholz windows are going to have to look for breakers if they develop faults or get a broken window.

Anyone know of a specialist Hymer Breaker in the UK?


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi John
When I needed a window for my 95 Swift I contacted our friend at John Cross, Ian their spares guy sourced the window and said even if it had not still been available they could get a moulding made from the original window and a new one made from that which would not cost much more than a standard window. Might be worth a try even though this was a seitz maybe they can mould from Birkholz windows ?


----------



## maingate (Jan 4, 2010)

It might be worth giving O`leary a ring. They have bought up job lots of parts from manufacturers and dealers and they used to convert vans themselves.

The odd time I have rang them, they have been very helpful if they did not have what I needed and pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 4, 2010)

If you're still in the area here's one that might help.


A1 Caravan Dismantlers   	
16, Coopies Lane
Morpeth
Northumberland
NE61 6JN 	Tel: 01670 518408


----------



## Hymerkar (Jan 4, 2010)

*Replacement Windows*

Have you tried Peter Hambilton at Preston? They service and repair Hymers and are very helpful when it comes to parts for the 'older' Hymer. We have a 1991 Hymer and they still have such things as wood and exterior panels for repairs, genuine Hymer parts.

Hymer Motorhomes and Hymer Motor Caravans from Hambilton Engineering Ltd Preston Uk - home page

Sorry, not very good with the link stuff,  but if this hasnt worked try a google search for Peter Hambilton or Hambilton Engineering.

Good luck


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hymerkar said:


> Have you tried Peter Hambilton at Preston? They service and repair Hymers and are very helpful when it comes to parts for the 'older' Hymer. We have a 1991 Hymer and they still have such things as wood and exterior panels for repairs, genuine Hymer parts.
> 
> Hymer Motorhomes and Hymer Motor Caravans from Hambilton Engineering Ltd Preston Uk - home page
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.

I am over at Hambiltons in February so I will have a word.  They are replacing the bathroom sink and catch on the vanity unit.  These have broken and they have been able to source the matching units.  Thank god for a firm like that.  I will also be discussing my gas tank instalation and regulator problem with them at the same time.


----------



## johnnerontheroad (Jan 4, 2010)

John,

You could also try Deepcar Motorhomes International - Specialists in Hymer & Westfalia Motorhomes they may help.

Dave


----------

